#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  برد هارد 500 ساتا وسترن

## mojtabashaye

با سلام آقای اکبری برد هارد ساتا 500 وسترن لازم دارم . آیا موجود دارید ؟ 
photo_2017-06-12_17-28-50.jpg
photo_2017-06-12_17-29-00.jpg

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

> با سلام آقای اکبری برد هارد ساتا 500 وسترن لازم دارم . آیا موجود دارید ؟ 
> photo_2017-06-12_17-28-50.jpg
> photo_2017-06-12_17-29-00.jpg


دوست من سلام
برد هاردهای شما موجود میباشد.اگر هنوز نیاز دارید بمن پیام بدهید

----------


## mojtabashaye

سلام استاد اکبری امیلاتور سی پی یو دارید؟

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------

